# The Donald Trump Thread



## Mink777 (Aug 20, 2017)

Unleash all your thoughts on the current president of the United States right here. Try to keep it civil(even though it probably won't be).


----------



## Shu (Aug 20, 2017)

I don't like that orange k bye.


----------



## Zavester (Aug 20, 2017)

Trump?? Who's that??


----------



## Anactoria (Aug 20, 2017)

Plz no politics. This fun fairytale land.


----------



## Chris (Aug 20, 2017)

He thinks Scots love him. We don't. Please tear down your golf course and leave.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 20, 2017)

Can't we just make fun of him in the other thread?


----------



## Soigne (Aug 20, 2017)

I do not like one thing about the man & that's all I'm going to say.


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 20, 2017)

I have nothing kind to say about this man.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 20, 2017)

I feel indifferent about him. He hasn't done anything that has specifically made my life better or worse.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2017)

Ah yes more Trump threads, just like old times


----------



## helenkeller (Aug 20, 2017)

He's an *******, who has good ideas. Nobody can stand to listen to him or look into some things he has proposed more,because he can act intolerable at times... and most people who don't like him WON'T. 

I don't want to be a registered voter so I didn't vote, but I support Trump over Clinton.
I used to support Obama and Hilary a long time ago, but I don't anymore because I did more research, for example... Healthcare?? replacing obama care needs to happen, yes everyone gets insurance, and we are on our parents insurance until we're 26, but the rates sky rocket and it is so expensive, most people still can't even afford it! It was a complete mess in the beginning anyways.


----------



## SugoiPurin (Aug 20, 2017)

He's a dumb cheetopuff and I hope he gets impeached soon or we'll have WW3 or another civil war.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 20, 2017)

I've been disappointed by his administration. That's all I have to say. I didn't expect much from him and he still disappointed me.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 20, 2017)

Feel the Bern!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 20, 2017)

Although I felt that we would be better off under the business man and tv actor than under some corrupt ex-secretary of Obama's, I still think Trump isn't all that great either. He was right about both extremes being evil in the Charlottesville tweet, but if I were him, I would've sent the national guard and have arrested everybody involved (except for the counter-protesters, which protested in favor of removing the confederate statues). I would also approve of every decision to remove the confederate monuments as a punishment for the Charlottesville violence. I would be harsh on Antifa too, but only if they do something evil. Trump is at least strong on the immigration issues, but weak to this.


----------



## Goshi (Aug 20, 2017)

I have a lot to say and not a single thing would be positive, so to make it short and simple I despise him.


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 20, 2017)

He's a disgusting man.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 20, 2017)

I'm really tired of hate talk about him 24/7. Like I get it, you hate him. Move on. Due to the amount of people who have a distaste for him there's a lot of TV hosts who use it as an easy grab to win the audience over. It gets real old, real fast. I really feel like people have an unhealthy obsession for hating him and it concerns me.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 20, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Although I felt that we would be better off under the business man and tv actor than under some corrupt ex-secretary of Obama's, I still think Trump isn't all that great either. He was right about both extremes being evil in the Charlottesville tweet, but if I were him, I would've sent the national guard and have arrested everybody involved (except for the counter-protesters, which protested in favor of removing the confederate statues). I would also approve of every decision to remove the confederate monuments as a punishment for the Charlottesville violence. I would be harsh on Antifa too, but only if they do something evil. Trump is at least strong on the immigration issues, but weak to this.



I'm not going to lie, I don't like the idea of destroying Confederate monuments, but I think they'd be better placed in a museum where it shows that it was a mistake that should never be repeated (like Holocaust museums), rather than to be in public view and create controversy and make it seem like nothing has changed.


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 20, 2017)

Trump threads are fun.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 20, 2017)

nintendofan85 said:


> I'm not going to lie, I don't like the idea of destroying Confederate monuments, but I think they'd be better placed in a museum where it shows that it was a mistake that should never be repeated (like Holocaust museums), rather than to be in public view and create controversy and make it seem like nothing has changed.



I'm opposed to this too. I mentioned on my blog that censorship of history is cowardice, but even Robert E Lee doesn't want Confederate monuments. Abraham Lincoln would love it if we built a statue of Lincoln (which we already did, in fact he's on Rushmore too), but Robert E Lee wouldn't like a statue of Lee.


----------



## fruityy (Aug 21, 2017)

All I want to know is how an orange won the election....


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 21, 2017)

fruityy said:


> All I want to know is how an orange won the election....



The answer is - Electoral College and voter turnout. I said last year that in order to win an election, you need more electoral votes than the other, or at least 270. Some states only vote Republican, and some only vote Democrat. If you want to blame anyone, blame Wisconsin, Pennsylvania, Michigan, Florida, and Ohio. Their voter turnout favored Trump. Hillary would've won these states, but the Hillary voters have a huge burden that would prevent them from voting whereas the Trump voters didn't.


----------



## carp (Aug 21, 2017)

him supporting brexit is cool


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Aug 21, 2017)

Tina said:


> He thinks Scots love him. We don't. Please tear down your golf course and leave.



I wouldn't mind if he got hit on the head by a golf ball. I've had enough close encounters without even playing much.


----------



## Soraru (Aug 21, 2017)

hes a personification of all the social issues america has and an icon of white supremacy in america. 

he straight up shows to the world the systematic racism and white supremacy, american poc were constantly told never existed or died out with the civil war, and him and his followers/supporters of his ideas are proof that racism, nazism, white supremacy dosent just dissapear over time. and seeing how many people support/are passive of his ideas are proof that amerikkka is very far from basic human decency and moral integrity.


----------



## helenkeller (Aug 21, 2017)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I'm really tired of hate talk about him 24/7. Like I get it, you hate him. Move on. Due to the amount of people who have a distaste for him there's a lot of TV hosts who use it as an easy grab to win the audience over. It gets real old, real fast. I really feel like people have an unhealthy obsession for hating him and it concerns me.



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
something wont even be donald trump related, and people will be like
"this is worse than donald trumps hair" or "i would call that orangey foundation donald trump, not buff!" "idk if i hate you or trump more"

like--- what does donald trump have to do with this topic and why does your hatred run so deep for him that you have to mention him on every video and every post, that could be about ****ing cancer, animal abuse, or murder, something inhuman and just comparing it to donald trump.

hes an *******, but there are other *******s out in the world as well, this one is just our president.... ive had ex boyfriends worse than donald trump, im not too worried tbh lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Soraru said:


> hes a personification of all the social issues america has and an icon of white supremacy in america.
> 
> he straight up shows to the world the systematic racism and white supremacy, american poc were constantly told never existed or died out with the civil war, and him and his followers/supporters of his ideas are proof that racism, nazism, white supremacy dosent just dissapear over time. and seeing how many people support/are passive of his ideas are proof that amerikkka is very far from basic human decency and moral integrity.



My fathers grandparents were immigrants that came over by boat all the way from Italy and I support multiple things trump has proposed. I think that's a little bit of a stereotype. A lot of trump supporters could be like that, but every trump supporter I know is the exact opposite. Remember keep in mind I wouldn't even be alive if my great grandparents never came over to america, I just kind of understand peoples POV. But that's not really support that's just understanding skills ig lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Not trying to start anything! I just think it is kind of crazy people think that way about people who support the president, not everyone acts like donald trump, and not all of his supporters agree with everything he says or does!


----------



## wizard (Aug 23, 2017)

SugoiPurin said:


> He's a dumb cheetopuff and I hope he gets impeached soon or we'll have WW3 or another civil war.



I like the idea of civil war. It needs to happen. Hopefully if there is another civil war New England will become a country because I live here but I don't want to live in the USA.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I hate Trump, if he was an actual orange I'd eat him.

- - - Post Merge - - -

This has nothing to do with Trump but when a white supremacist tells someone to go back to Africa or go back home or anything like that, they should keep in mind they weren't the first ones here either, even the Polynesians had made it to the Americas before white people. Everyone has a right to be here, unless you think your race/ethnicity is supreme. (If your Native American and you think you are supreme, well it's your land so you can obviously stay.)


----------



## Soraru (Aug 23, 2017)

LandonCrossing said:


> This has nothing to do with Trump but when a white supremacist tells someone to go back to Africa or go back home or anything like that, they should keep in mind they weren't the first ones here either, even the Polynesians had made it to the Americas before white people. Everyone has a right to be here, unless you think your race/ethnicity is supreme. (If your Native American and you think you are supreme, well it's your land so you can obviously stay.)



they got this surreal sense of entitlement. if you come to school with a box of crayons and they come in the room and laid eyes on it. theyre gonna tell you that they now own your crayons. and you. "because god said so."

manifest destiny/divine right is a messed up excuse to commit inhumane acts.

back to the topic. i wouldnt consider him an orange. oranges are better than him. hes more like rust.


----------



## wizard (Aug 23, 2017)

Soraru said:


> they got this surreal sense of entitlement. if you come to school with a box of crayons and they come in the room and laid eyes on it. theyre gonna tell you that they now own your crayons. and you. "because god said so."
> 
> manifest destiny/divine right is a messed up excuse to commit inhumane acts.
> 
> back to the topic. i wouldnt consider him an orange. oranges are better than him. hes more like rust.



All those white supremacists are probably Christian too, but I don't think they realize that Judaism and Christianity are almost and is considered to be by some to be the same religion, they obviously discriminate against Jews, even though their religion is a religion of ethnic Jews, plus Jesus was a Jew by religion and by ethnicity, he isn't white and never was, so basically they're white supremacists believing in a non-white religion who also think they're supreme to Jesus.


----------



## hzl (Aug 23, 2017)

lololol this is all I think of when I hear his name


----------



## wizard (Aug 23, 2017)

hzl said:


> lololol this is all I think of when I hear his name



How did he even get elected?!?!?!?!?!

- - - Post Merge - - -

He sounds like a little kid, this is a problem.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 23, 2017)

To people who've talked about not liking his presence over TV, remember that these often end up being North American shows and programs. Of course they're going to make jokes about their own president, especially when the host themselves are liberal and dislike the president. If you're really unhappy about the situation, watch some program from a different country or something. I can't say for certain but I doubt his TV presence would be so large in places like the UK (can someone confirm?).


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 23, 2017)

Canion will be president.


----------



## forestyne (Aug 24, 2017)

Didn't he make a 'real news' channel bearing resemblance to the news channel in North Korea?

- - - Post Merge - - -

unless im extremely gullible wait hold on

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/entry/donald-trump-real-fake-news_uk_598805a2e4b08b75dcc7bd50


----------



## wizard (Aug 24, 2017)

Donald Trump spray tan recipe:

3/4 parts rust
1/8 parts orange juice
1/8 parts water

Well there you go and that's what Trump uses every morning.


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 25, 2017)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I'm really tired of hate talk about him 24/7. Like I get it, you hate him. Move on. Due to the amount of people who have a distaste for him there's a lot of TV hosts who use it as an easy grab to win the audience over. It gets real old, real fast. I really feel like people have an unhealthy obsession for hating him and it concerns me.



At the same time, he's the head of the country which concerns a great portion of us. I think we have a right to spill how we feel about him. We have to trust this man to not cause this place to combust js


----------



## Soraru (Aug 25, 2017)

Sparro said:


> To people who've talked about not liking his presence over TV, remember that these often end up being North American shows and programs. Of course they're going to make jokes about their own president, especially when the host themselves are liberal and dislike the president. If you're really unhappy about the situation, watch some program from a different country or something. I can't say for certain but I doubt his TV presence would be so large in places like the UK (can someone confirm?).



i can tell you that his face is well known in japan and stuff about him isnt avoided in japanese news on tv. and many japanese people either do not like him or are simply unaware of what he stands for.

- - - Post Merge - - -



honeyaura said:


> At the same time, he's the head of the country which concerns a great portion of us. I think we have a right to spill how we feel about him. We have to trust this man to not cause this place to combust js



^^^^ this. alot of people underestimate the influence a president has and dont understand how important it is to express opinions over what sort of values or priorities he has. or lack of integrity. and its typically the people who say that are the ones who are/beleive they are, safe from his target list.  or the type of people he stands for. while some people do hop on the bandwagon because they dont know whats going on, many people do have a legitimate reason for disliking him and it shouldnt have to be explained considering what he stands for. if someone is doing something immoral, its important to voice outrage or concern over their actions. if he was just some homeless guy with no power whatsoever, people wouldnt be worried. but hes. a. PRESIDENT.


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 25, 2017)

Soraru said:


> i can tell you that his face is well known in japan and stuff about him isnt avoided in japanese news on tv. and many japanese people either do not like him or are simply unaware of what he stands for.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Exactly!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alien. said:


> Canion will be president.



I still don't know who tf this is lol you never elaborated on it


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 25, 2017)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I'm really tired of hate talk about him 24/7. Like I get it, you hate him. Move on. Due to the amount of people who have a distaste for him there's a lot of TV hosts who use it as an easy grab to win the audience over. It gets real old, real fast. I really feel like people have an unhealthy obsession for hating him and it concerns me.



Leave Britney alone!


----------



## wizard (Aug 25, 2017)

It's to bad that people who want to do good aren't politicians or presidents but the people who want to do bad or are just dumb are the politicians and presidents.


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 25, 2017)

Stalfos said:


> Leave Britney alone!


What?

- - - Post Merge - - -



honeyaura said:


> Exactly!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Canion Shijirbat.


----------



## wizard (Aug 26, 2017)

Him and Hillary Clinton are both equally bad in their own ways.
Trump- No experience and dumb
Hillary- Corrupt

Both of these people could be equally destructive.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think the only reason Melania married Trump is for the money.


----------



## wizard (Aug 26, 2017)

I wish we had a better government in this country.


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 26, 2017)

Alien. said:


> What?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



...Still don't know who that is lol.
Please elaborate?


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 26, 2017)

honeyaura said:


> ...Still don't know who that is lol.
> Please elaborate?



A multimedia dancer.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 26, 2017)

honeyaura said:


> At the same time, he's the head of the country which concerns a great portion of us. I think we have a right to spill how we feel about him. We have to trust this man to not cause this place to combust js



I don't care if people have a negative opinion of him. It's the constant 24/7 having people's negativity shoved in my face that drives me up the wall. It just gets totally blown out of proportion. Take this site for example. Anyone who doesn't share their negativity for Trump and has something positive to say about him is chewed out for it.


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 26, 2017)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I don't care if people have a negative opinion of him. It's the constant 24/7 having people's negativity shoved in my face that drives me up the wall. It just gets totally blown out of proportion. Take this site for example. Anyone who doesn't share their negativity for Trump and has something positive to say about him is chewed out for it.



OK... But this isn't about you. It's a TRUMP thread, not a DarkDesertFox thread. If you don't like than leave..? js


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 26, 2017)

honeyaura said:


> OK... But this isn't about you. It's a TRUMP thread, not a DarkDesertFox thread. If you don't like than leave..? js



My first comment was perfectly relevant within the topic boundaries discussing my dislike for the excessive negativity towards him in the media. For future reference, if people don't reply to my comments I'm less likely to drag the conversation on any longer like it is now. You replied, I responded. Simple as that.


----------



## rayta27 (Aug 26, 2017)

I'm not so sure what to feel. On the one hand i think he'll be helpful in controlling the regressive left but on the other hand his views on the environment, healthcare and welfare really worry me. I've been mostly mixed on him up to this point. I hope for the best but i am prepared for the worst.


----------



## wizard (Aug 26, 2017)

One thing I don't like about people who don't think global warming is real or just human made is that if it is real, they are not prepared for the actual apocalypse that is coming and just keep putting out more children that will have to suffer it like me.

At least if it's not real and we completely rely on renewable and green energy and other things that will help the environment it won't affect us at all, but if it is real, and we aren't prepared or aren't trying to fix it, we will have to suffer the SERIOUS CONSEQUENCES.


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 26, 2017)

DarkDesertFox said:


> My first comment was perfectly relevant within the topic boundaries discussing my dislike for the excessive negativity towards him in the media. For future reference, if people don't reply to my comments I'm less likely to drag the conversation on any longer like it is now. You replied, I responded. Simple as that.



I'm not going to feel bad for replying to a comment that's been posted.
Especially if it sounds as odd as "hate being shoved in my face."
Who's shoving it in your face? Just skip over the thread. Or just not reply.
Simple as that.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 26, 2017)

honeyaura said:


> I'm not going to feel bad for replying to a comment that's been posted.
> Especially if it sounds as odd as "hate being shoved in my face."
> Who's shoving it in your face? Just skip over the thread. Or just not reply.
> Simple as that.



I don't know why you continue to misinterpret my replies, but whatever. That's not my problem if you feel offended when I'm not even taking a jab at you. I would have really liked to end it with my last post but your replied sounded snarky. I really should have just ignored the first reply and saved myself the trouble.


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 26, 2017)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I don't know why you continue to misinterpret my replies, but whatever. That's not my problem if you feel offended when I'm not even taking a jab at you. I would have really liked to end it with my last post but your replied sounded snarky. I really should have just ignored the first reply and saved myself the trouble.



OK -thumbs up-
Hope your feelings weren't hurt.


----------



## tifachu (Aug 27, 2017)

I hate Donald Trump so much 

he's so gross 

every day i feel more and more disgusted in him

the recent pardoning of Joe Arpaio has me literally heated, shocked, appalled, and disgusted

I won't put in words what I wish on these two disgusting men, so as not to offend anyone here ;^)

Whether you like him or not, your stance on politics does not matter now. It's all a question of your morals now & whether you actually value all lives around you.









Won't be posting further in this thread~


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 27, 2017)

tifachu said:


> I hate Donald Trump so much
> 
> he's so gross
> 
> ...



THIS


----------



## wizard (Aug 27, 2017)

I feel like Trump will get assassinated. If he does, Pence will be the president, which is WAY better because he actually knows what he's doing.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 27, 2017)

He won a Golden Raspberry award in 1991 - for worst supporting actor.


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 27, 2017)

So I read on Twitter that Stephen King banned Donald Trump from watching his movies xD


----------



## radical6 (Aug 27, 2017)

LandonCrossing said:


> I feel like Trump will get assassinated. If he does, Pence will be the president, which is WAY better because he actually knows what he's doing.



cant wait for pence to electroshock me! UNF


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 27, 2017)

So I just woke up from a nap that I visited his house. Met his wife (who was an older woman with white hair for some reason), and idk why I was being nice to her I guess wanted money or not getting kicked out idk. I went to shake her hand and ended up holding her bangs by mistake (socially awkward so I wasn't surprised). She tells me she'll get her husband who is right outside grilling something laughing with another guy. As me and her wait in the living room for him to come in, my mind goes blank for a sec and I accidentally almost sit on her. I almost die in embarrassment but we let it slide. For some reason my dream skips over to plans ruined as a bunch of kids take up their front yard and plays with water balloons or something. Trump and wife roll their eyes and go back inside as I'm stuck outside with said kids. It gets dark and I go home.

I wake up and bathe myself in holy water.


----------



## wizard (Aug 28, 2017)

Hating Trump is fun.


----------



## wizard (Aug 29, 2017)

Donald Trump is what sparked my hatred towards the USA and Americans.


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 29, 2017)

LandonCrossing said:


> Donald Trump is what sparked my hatred towards the USA and Americans.



As much as I hate Trump, I don't think you should take it out on Americans in general. A great fat portion of us are embarrassed by him.


----------



## wizard (Aug 29, 2017)

honeyaura said:


> As much as I hate Trump, I don't think you should take it out on Americans in general. A great fat portion of us are embarrassed by him.



I know, it's just about maybe 3/4 of Americans I hate, the Trump supporters, and the people who think Hillary Clinton would be an amazing president, the number of Americans I hate might be higher though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and I at first wanted to leave this country only if Trump became president, then I just wanted to leave no matter who the president was.

- - - Post Merge - - -

The movie Moana also made me hate the USA more, which is probably not what anyone would expect. You could also say that it didn't just make me hate the USA, it was more like it led me to hating the USA more.


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 29, 2017)

LandonCrossing said:


> I know, it's just about maybe 3/4 of Americans I hate, the Trump supporters, and the people who think Hillary Clinton would be an amazing president, the number of Americans I hate might be higher though.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Um, well okay go nuts then... lol


----------



## Goshi (Aug 30, 2017)

LandonCrossing said:


> I know, it's just about maybe 3/4 of Americans I hate, the Trump supporters, and the people who think Hillary Clinton would be an amazing president, the number of Americans I hate might be higher though.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'm honestly curious and wanna know what  about Moana was the cause leading you to hate the U.S.

I mean I do too, but that's an interesting reason.


----------



## wizard (Aug 30, 2017)

Goshi said:


> I'm honestly curious and wanna know what  about Moana was the cause leading you to hate the U.S.
> 
> I mean I do too, but that's an interesting reason.



Ok so, I watched Moana, I assumed it was in Hawaii, I decided to research Hawaii, I looked up how it became part of the USA, then I found out the USA and some sugar plantation owners in Hawaii, overthrew the Hawaiian Kingdom in 1893 and replaced it with a provisional government, the president at the time wasn't ok with annexing Hawaii, then a new president got elected and he allowed the annexation. The annexation was illegal by international law. In 1999 (I think it was 1999) the case was taken to international court, and they verified that it was an illegal annexation, because they couldn't find ANY evidence it wasn't illegal. That's how it led me to that. Then later I look up where Moana took place and it said Sāmoa. There's videos of the international court thing happening.


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 30, 2017)

LandonCrossing said:


> Ok so, I watched Moana, I assumed it was in Hawaii, I decided to research Hawaii, I looked up how it became part of the USA, then I found out the USA and some sugar plantation owners in Hawaii, overthrew the Hawaiian Kingdom in 1893 and replaced it with a provisional government, the president at the time wasn't ok with annexing Hawaii, then a new president got elected and he allowed the annexation. The annexation was illegal by international law. In 1999 (I think it was 1999) the case was taken to international court, and they verified that it was an illegal annexation, because they couldn't find ANY evidence it wasn't illegal. That's how it led me to that. Then later I look up where Moana took place and it said Sāmoa. There's videos of the international court thing happening.



No offense but you must be miserable. All that true, but does every little thing have to affect you so much that you can't enjoy it? If you saw the color red somewhere, then right after white, then blue in the corner do you want to vomit or something? A lot of us are ashamed of this country but really


----------



## oath2order (Aug 30, 2017)

LandonCrossing said:


> Ok so, I watched Moana, I assumed it was in Hawaii, I decided to research Hawaii, I looked up how it became part of the USA, then I found out the USA and some sugar plantation owners in Hawaii, overthrew the Hawaiian Kingdom in 1893 and replaced it with a provisional government, the president at the time wasn't ok with annexing Hawaii, then a new president got elected and he allowed the annexation. The annexation was illegal by international law. In 1999 (I think it was 1999) the case was taken to international court, and they verified that it was an illegal annexation, because they couldn't find ANY evidence it wasn't illegal. That's how it led me to that. Then later I look up where Moana took place and it said Sāmoa. There's videos of the international court thing happening.



Congratulations you learned about America's ****ty past.


----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 30, 2017)

Every country has a horrible past. Moana is one of Disney's best movies in the last decade...you know. A FICTIONAL ANIMATED movie


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 30, 2017)

Exactly. So pretty much ANY movie will be on the grounds of a horrible past. "Oh dear God I can't enjoy Lion King because it is based in a country in such a (goes on about bad country history having nothing to do with movie)"


----------



## Bowie (Aug 30, 2017)

It's important to try and make the future better. If you dislike the way America is or was, change it. Improvement is the most important thing. Huddle within that bubble of fear and hatred and nothing will ever change.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 30, 2017)

YunaMoon said:


> Every country has a horrible past.



Yes they did. But if there's any group of people America treated the worst, it would be the native americans. Despite Trump's immigration ban and deportation raids, he hasn't done anything like what our past presidents did to other races and other groups of people.

- We all know about slavery and Jim Crow-style segregation, but other races were treated just as poorly, or even worse.
- Chinese people were being deported in the 1800's, yet they weren't doing anything wrong.
- Japanese people were placed in internment camps during World War II.
- The Native Americans lost their culture after years of American raiding their land.
- Mexicans were treated poorly in the past too. In fact, just like African Americans, they faced legal segregation in the South.
- And of course, gays were constant victims of hate crimes in the 1970's and 1980's.


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 30, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Yes they did. But if there's any group of people America treated the worst, it would be the native americans. Despite Trump's immigration ban and deportation raids, he hasn't done anything like what our past presidents did to other races and other groups of people.
> 
> - We all know about slavery and Jim Crow-style segregation, but other races were treated just as poorly, or even worse.
> - Chinese people were being deported in the 1800's, yet they weren't doing anything wrong.
> ...



Kinda missing the point though. True, but the matter is in this case: in the end, no matter what country you can think of, they had a bad past one way or another. Not who had it worse.


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Aug 31, 2017)

Alien. said:


> Trump threads are fun.



I agree 100%! 

Honestly, almost all presidents were very controversial during their term. It dates all the way back when John Adams and Thomas Jefferson clashed. Things got very ugly between the two, but it's better than no government at all.


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 31, 2017)

I honestly commend Trump for speaking out against things, and acknowledging things, for visiting Texas during disaster (honestly, all things I din't think he would do). However, one certian thing about the way he spoke out in Texas after the deaths doesn't sit very well with me, he said "This is historic, it's epic, what happened, but you know what? It happened in Texas, and Texas can handle anything!" 0:33, It just seems rather belittling, yes many people have died, but forget that, this is Texas, Texas can handle it!

I get boosting morale during hard times, and offering support (which I commend him for doing), I just it insensitive, I hate to be nit-picking, because I honestly believe people look for any single reason, any one thing Trump says to use against him and demonise him for, even without reason.

- - - Post Merge - - -

That's one of the reasons that, I too, believe the whole "hating Trump" thing has gone to far, there's Anti-Trump propaganda everywhere (even here, in the UK!), children that can barely speak, let alone form their own opinions are protesting against him, it's just tiresome. I'm tired of seeing so much propaganda, I'm tired of parents forcing their anti-Trump rhetoric on their children, I'm tired of people looking for every little reason to hate him. I get that he's disliked, but nit-picking to this extent rather that thinking and logically critiquing him, isn't helping anything, he's president now, your "**** Trump" signs aren't doing anything except showing hostility and violence, rather than logic.


----------



## wizard (Aug 31, 2017)

YunaMoon said:


> Every country has a horrible past. Moana is one of Disney's best movies in the last decade...you know. A FICTIONAL ANIMATED movie



Yes I know, I was just saying it led me to that, Moana is one of my favorite movies.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and everyone saying every country had a horrible past, yes I know, but the US government still ignores what happened to Hawai’i and it still teaches the same propaganda in school of how Hawai’i became part of the USA.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, the native Hawaiians are still treated unfairly, have a high poverty rate, and are more likely to get diseases, they're basically the Native Americans of the Pacific. (Even though they aren't actually Native American).


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 31, 2017)

As much as you guys hate Donald Trump, I have acknowledged that the worst branch of the Constitution right now, based on who is inside, is the Legislative Branch. The Supreme Court may have Neil Gorsuch, and the White House may have both Trump and Pence, but Congress is even worse. The Democrats (more particularly the Senate Democrats) were being obstructionists. I remember reading that back in the Obama era when the Republicans dominated the House, but not the Senate, the Democrats would not let anything passed by the House move to the Senate floor. And they're still being stubborn on accepting what the Republicans had in mind. Case in point - around this time, a president should have over 150 appointees confirmed, as it happened within the last four presidents. But with Trump, not even 60. The reason, the Democrats were being obstructionists. It takes 60 senators to break a filibuster, and the Democrats are using filibusters to prevent the Republicans from passing something or confirming appointments. I know the Republicans were being obstructionists last year, but it didn't matter because Obama was on his way out. But now the Republicans dominate all three of them (House, Senate, White House), and they are not going anywhere. In fact, do you know why they revised the rule to where it takes 51 senators to confirm a SC justice? It's because we gotten to a point to where we can't even compromise anymore. The Republicans ain't so hot either. They may have control, but the reason why they couldn't pass Obamacare repeal or tax reform is because of how divided the party is. The Democrats are so far left that they won't agree on anything Republicans are doing, so they have to rely on only the Republicans to pass something. But since they are so divided, they can't pass anything.

Another thing I learned is that Trump may have the lowest approval rating among all presidents, but compared to McConnell, Schumer, and Pelosi, he still has more love than they do.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 31, 2017)

Trump is my homie

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fleshy said:


> That's one of the reasons that, I too, believe the whole "hating Trump" thing has gone to far, there's Anti-Trump propaganda everywhere (even here, in the UK!), children that can barely speak, let alone form their own opinions are protesting against him, it's just tiresome. I'm tired of seeing so much propaganda, I'm tired of parents forcing their anti-Trump rhetoric on their children, I'm tired of people looking for every little reason to hate him. I get that he's disliked, but nit-picking to this extent rather that thinking and logically critiquing him, isn't helping anything, he's president now, your "**** Trump" signs aren't doing anything except showing hostility and violence, rather than logic.


I agree. Telling people that Trump is a horrible person and deserves to be assassinated shows them that you are likely very ignorant and just willing to believe whatever the media tells you, regardless of how bad it is.
I personally believe that the media just preaches anti-trump propaganda because they know that many people will blindly follow it instead of seeing Trump for who he really is. If he was such a terrible president would he be helping all those poor people in Texas right now??

And all those people who gathered in protests that turned into riots, why don't they go help the people of Texas? Huh?


----------



## wizard (Aug 31, 2017)

I really hate Trump, but it's really horrible and wrong to say he deserves to get assassinated.

- - - Post Merge - - -

If people hate him that much, they shouldn't want him to be assassinated, they should want him to be tortured, because that's far worse than dying, I rather die than be tortured. I don't think Trump deserves to be tortured either though, he's not that horrible.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 31, 2017)

LandonCrossing said:


> I really hate Trump, but it's really horrible and wrong to say he deserves to get assassinated.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> If people hate him that much, they shouldn't want him to be assassinated, they should want him to be tortured, because that's far worse than dying, I rather die than be tortured. I don't Trump deserves to be tortured either though, he's not that horrible.



I agree with this. However, those violent people that are silencing conservatives and wishing Trump to be assassinated, those are antichrists. It's not easy to convince an antichrist to stop using this much hatred towards Trump, his supporters, or his opponents on the Republican party. You can get most liberals (including senators) to stop, but you can't get Antifa to stop.


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 31, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I agree with this. However, those violent people that are silencing conservatives and wishing Trump to be assassinated, those are antichrists. It's not easy to convince an antichrist to stop using this much hatred towards Trump, his supporters, or his opponents on the Republican party. You can get most liberals (including senators) to stop, but you can't get Antifa to stop.



Antichrist? Both sides of the political spectrum has idiots. On the right you have neo-nazis and the KKK. You're making it out like the left are the only ones trying to silence their oponents and being violent.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 31, 2017)

Stalfos said:


> Antichrist? Both sides of the political spectrum has idiots. On the right you have neo-nazis and the KKK. You're making it out like the left are the only ones trying to silence their oponents and being violent.



I know the right wingers do this too, but based on frequency, the left does it more, well at least I hear more reports about the left doing it.

And I made sure that it wasn't a typo because I wanted to make Antifa and the KKK look like Satan's minions (they really are).


----------



## wizard (Aug 31, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I know the right wingers do this too, but based on frequency, the left does it more, well at least I hear more reports about the left doing it.
> 
> And I made sure that it wasn't a typo because I wanted to make Antifa and the KKK look like Satan's minions (they really are).



I'm more on the left (centre, left leaning) but I agree, I see the left do it more than the right does, but the right still does it a lot.

It might just be because I see and hear more about liberals/people so I will see that more, I'm not surrounded by conservatives or see and hear about them as much as liberals, though.


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 31, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I know the right wingers do this too, but based on frequency, the left does it more.
> 
> And I made sure that it wasn't a typo because I wanted to make Antifa and the KKK look like Satan's minions (they really are).



I can't speak for America but here in Sweden we see a lot of right wing (neo-nazi) violence including bombings against innocent people lately.
This kind of extremism (both from left and right) is as counter productive as it can get and hurts their cause more than any opponent could ever do. I honestly don't even like to call them left or right. If you're even slightly a fan of democracy then you don't threaten your opponents into submission.


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 31, 2017)

LandonCrossing said:


> Yes I know, I was just saying it led me to that, Moana is one of my favorite movies.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



-facepalm- still has NOTHING to do with the movie other than the fact that the characters are Hawaiian and it takes place in Hawaii. That's literally it. Why are facts being spit out about everything else? Just watch the movie or don't?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stalfos said:


> I can't speak for America but here in Sweden we see a lot of right wing (neo-nazi) violence including bombings against innocent people lately.
> This kind of extremism (both from left and right) is as counter productive as it can get and hurts their cause more than any opponent could ever do. I honestly don't even like to call them left or right. If you're even slightly a fan of democracy then you don't threaten your opponents into submission.



Exactly, violence pretty much goes against the cause of trying to make peace. It's just an endless loop and we're forced to watch little to no breakthroughs. A waste of time for both sides.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Aug 31, 2017)

neutral about him
i think i swallowed too much of the red pill a few months ago
i think he does some good things and some bad things


----------



## wizard (Aug 31, 2017)

honeyaura said:


> -facepalm- still has NOTHING to do with the movie other than the fact that the characters are Hawaiian and it takes place in Hawaii. That's literally it. Why are facts being spit out about everything else? Just watch the movie or don't?



Well, obviously it has nothing to do with the movie, I know that, and btw the characters are Sāmoan and the movie takes place is Sāmoa. And I said Moana was one of my favorite movies so I'd watch it of course.

And I was saying all those facts because the conversation that started was about me hating the USA and that Moana led me to it so I just was explaining it more why I hate the USA.


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 31, 2017)

LandonCrossing said:


> Well, obviously it has nothing to do with the movie, I know that, and btw the characters are Sāmoan and the movie takes place is Sāmoa. And I said Moana was one of my favorite movies so I'd watch it of course.
> 
> And I was saying all those facts because the conversation that started was about me hating the USA and that Moana led me to it so I just was explaining it more why I hate the USA.



Kay lol


----------



## Strawberryllama (Aug 31, 2017)

Electing a 70 year old TV actor and accused rapist was not America's wisest choice. However no one was good in that election.


----------



## Goshi (Aug 31, 2017)

LandonCrossing said:


> Ok so, I watched Moana, I assumed it was in Hawaii, I decided to research Hawaii, I looked up how it became part of the USA, then I found out the USA and some sugar plantation owners in Hawaii, overthrew the Hawaiian Kingdom in 1893 and replaced it with a provisional government, the president at the time wasn't ok with annexing Hawaii, then a new president got elected and he allowed the annexation. The annexation was illegal by international law. In 1999 (I think it was 1999) the case was taken to international court, and they verified that it was an illegal annexation, because they couldn't find ANY evidence it wasn't illegal. That's how it led me to that. Then later I look up where Moana took place and it said Sāmoa. There's videos of the international court thing happening.



Ah, it seems you too realize how awful colonialism and imperialism are, or at least have found out. Best part? That's just scratching the surface.


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 1, 2017)

Strawberryllama said:


> Electing a 70 year old TV actor and accused rapist was not America's wisest choice. However no one was good in that election.



As bad as Clinton was, I think she's at least slightly better than Trump by a good enough margin. Better of two evils in my opinion. She'd at least TRY to give a d.amn.


----------



## wizard (Sep 1, 2017)

I don't know how the Republican Party goes from Abraham Lincoln to George W Bush and Trump. It goes from a person who freed slaves to one who invades a country then leaves and ISIS comes out of it, then to a rapist, racist, person who thinks global warming is a hoax created by China. The recent republican presidents have been trash.


----------



## Foreversacredx (Sep 8, 2017)

How does someone go from The apprentice to president?! I'm glad he doesn't rule my country haha


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Sep 8, 2017)

honeyaura said:


> As bad as Clinton was, I think she's at least slightly better than Trump by a good enough margin. Better of two evils in my opinion. She'd at least TRY to give a d.amn.



I still wish Clinton won...


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 8, 2017)

honeyaura said:


> As bad as Clinton was, I think she's at least slightly better than Trump by a good enough margin. Better of two evils in my opinion. She'd at least TRY to give a d.amn.



as much as i dislike her more than trump even i agree on that she would probably try 100x harder than trump right now
not implying that you like her

- - - Post Merge - - -

i just worry that her goals would make america a worse place
i mean trump isnt doing a very good job either


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 8, 2017)

Foreversacredx said:


> How does someone go from The apprentice to president?! I'm glad he doesn't rule my country haha



Believe me, I was left asking the same question this past November.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LandonCrossing said:


> I don't know how the Republican Party goes from Abraham Lincoln to George W Bush and Trump. It goes from a person who freed slaves to one who invades a country then leaves and ISIS comes out of it, then to a rapist, racist, person who thinks global warming is a hoax created by China. The recent republican presidents have been trash.



I can't even see how it went from Ronald Reagan to Donald Trump. Reagan even passed a bill in Congress in 1986 to give amnesty to undocumented immigrants-something that Trump was (and still is) staunchly opposed to whereas Tim Kaine, Hillary Clinton's running mate from the election, had planned on reviving had he been elected along with her.


----------



## wizard (Sep 16, 2017)

"Indeed, it is easier for a camel to go through the eye of a needle than for a rich man to enter the kingdom of God." -Jesus, Luke 18:25

This makes me extremely happy.


----------



## Haskell (Sep 16, 2017)

I want to see DACA continue. Honestly.


----------



## wizard (Sep 16, 2017)

Oh my gosh I feel personally threatened and offended by this Donald Trump.

Just kidding, Donald Trump just makes me wonder how this world can work like this.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 19, 2017)

He is still a garbage man who propagates a garbage ideology.


----------



## Haskell (Sep 19, 2017)

I think he is a great man with a great ideology.

Really interested in seeing how the senate
 (re-)election in 2018 goes... so interesting!


----------



## Bowie (Sep 19, 2017)

Months later, still feel the Bern!


----------



## wizard (Sep 19, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I think he is a great man with a great ideology.
> 
> Really interested in seeing how the senate
> (re-)election in 2018 goes... so interesting!



I can't tell if your being serious or if you're just being sarcastic.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Sep 19, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Really interested in seeing how the senate
> (re-)election in 2018 goes... so interesting!



I already want it to be over. I started receiving election spam in my mailbox about a month ago. I am not exaggerating when I say I get a new spam from a certain person running for Congress almost every single day. I average probably 5 out of the 6 possible (since USPS doesn't do Sunday) days getting a spam from him. I hate it.


----------



## wizard (Sep 19, 2017)

Donald Trump is not going to heaven because it is easier for a camel to go through the eye of a needle than for a rich person to go to heaven. 

*The Facts*

A large number of zero camels have went through the eye of a needle which means a total of zero rich people have went to heaven.


----------



## Haskell (Sep 20, 2017)

LandonCrossing said:


> Donald Trump is not going to heaven because it is easier for a camel to go through the eye of a needle than for a rich person to go to heaven.
> 
> *The Facts*
> 
> A large number of zero camels have went through the eye of a needle which means a total of zero rich people have went to heaven.



Doesn't The Bible state that God determines who goes to Heaven and who doesn't?

How are you going to use The Bible but not use what it actually says?


----------



## rbell2915 (Sep 20, 2017)

LandonCrossing said:


> I can't tell if your being serious or if you're just being sarcastic.



What's wrong with Raskell's post? 
Why is it such a sin for people to support President Trump?
You didn't even bother to ask why (s)he believes that. 

By the way, you might want to brush up on when to use a contraction versus a possessive pronoun in addition to your common denominator issues.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LandonCrossing said:


> Donald Trump is not going to heaven because it is easier for a camel to go through the eye of a needle than for a rich person to go to heaven.
> 
> *The Facts*
> 
> A large number of zero camels have went through the eye of a needle which means a total of zero rich people have went to heaven.



1) Define rich. At what point is someone too rich to enter heaven? Do you have to make $1M a year? What if you make $999,999? Does that mean you're poor enough to get into heaven because of that one missing dollar?  

2) Why is the contents of someone's bank account the determining factor in whether or not someone gains entry into heaven? Shouldn't it be a) their belief that Jesus died for their sins b) whether or not they were a good person when God judges them?

3) According the the Bible, the Blood of Christ cleanses people of their sins and allows people to enter heaven by belief alone. John  3:36 if you want to look it up. Are you saying that money is more evil than Christ's Blood was good? 

4) What about those mega-church pastors that have congregations numbering in the thousands, who have a net worth of millions upon millions of dollars? Are they condemned to hell for being rich? Or are they going to heaven for believing in God and spreading the word?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 20, 2017)

LandonCrossing said:


> I can't tell if your being serious or if you're just being sarcastic.



im just saying..i think its okay to be serious about liking his ideals..


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 20, 2017)

LandonCrossing said:


> Donald Trump is not going to heaven because it is easier for a camel to go through the eye of a needle than for a rich person to go to heaven.
> 
> *The Facts*
> 
> A large number of zero camels have went through the eye of a needle which means a total of zero rich people have went to heaven.



Wth

Are you serious?

Like are you seriously serious?




... I'm dying.



Raskell said:


> I think he is a great man with a great ideology.
> 
> Really interested in seeing how the senate
> (re-)election in 2018 goes... so interesting!



Boi when the next election comes up we'll both be old enough to vote!!

I know who I'm voting for


----------



## amazonevan19 (Sep 20, 2017)

Hillary and Trump were both utterly anathema to me during the election, so I voted for Gary Johnson.

Now that Trump's president, I feel he's better than Hillary would have been, and can hopefully get some good things done, but I'm pretty concerned with many other things he's done or threatens to do, too. 

Certainly not worth hyperventilating or getting triggered over though, like seriously the left seems to be in an eternal state of seizure over him and tbh it's not worth being so worked up over. Trump won, you lost for good reason, get over it and try again in 4 years. Try a more competent, more relateable, less corrupt candidate next time.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 20, 2017)

amazonevan19 said:


> x



Lmao true that ^^^

But yeah, some of the leftists act like Trump's presidency is the end of the world. But what it really is, is the end of _their_ world...


----------



## KnoxUK (Sep 20, 2017)

Wow didn't think there's a thread about American politics on this site XD


----------



## Haskell (Sep 20, 2017)

The DNC was destructive to put down Bernie (unfairly) and put up Hillary.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2017)

LandonCrossing said:


> Donald Trump is not going to heaven because it is easier for a camel to go through the eye of a needle than for a rich person to go to heaven.
> 
> *The Facts*
> 
> A large number of zero camels have went through the eye of a needle which means a total of zero rich people have went to heaven.



You got the message wrong. Here's what it means:

- When God says it's time to give up everything you own, you have to give up everything you own. It doesn't mean those who had over $1 million are going to hell for being rich. You just need to show that you are willingly to give up what you own. It doesn't matter how rich you are.
- The "Eye of a Needle" was actually the name of the gates of one town, according to the Bible. A camel can pass through it, but not with a whole bunch of luggage on it.
- Never take Biblical messges too literaly, using today's language. Most words and phrased do not mean what they mean now.


----------



## Bowie (Sep 20, 2017)

In spirituality, it is believed that the "hell" of the afterlife is in fact a world in which you have to endure everything wrong that you love, but you can't interact with it, and you're essentially forced to live in that world until you realise your errors.

So, going by that logic, Trump will either end up surrounded by Mexcians or be blocked off from everything he loves by a massive wall.

That's just one interpretation of "hell", though. The important thing is that they all have a chance to change.


----------



## wizard (Sep 20, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> You got the message wrong. Here's what it means:
> 
> - When God says it's time to give up everything you own, you have to give up everything you own. It doesn't mean those who had over $1 million are going to hell for being rich. You just need to show that you are willingly to give up what you own. It doesn't matter how rich you are.
> - The "Eye of a Needle" was actually the name of the gates of one town, according to the Bible. A camel can pass through it, but not with a whole bunch of luggage on it.
> - Never take Biblical messges too literaly, using today's language. Most words and phrased do not mean what they mean now.



Well, of course just because you have a certain amount of money doesn't mean you're going to hell. But my point is that Trump is going to hell, he is obviously not willing to give up everything he owns. I wonder if there is a translation of the bible that says what it actually means.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 20, 2017)

KnoxUK said:


> Wow didn't think there's a thread about American politics on this site XD



It seems to be the only thing in Brewster's nowadays...


----------



## rbell2915 (Sep 20, 2017)

LandonCrossing said:


> Well, of course just because you have a certain amount of money doesn't mean you're going to hell. But my point is that Trump is going to hell, he is obviously not willing to give up everything he owns. I wonder if there is a translation of the bible that says what it actually means.



So are you not going to reply to me?


----------



## Trundle (Sep 20, 2017)

LandonCrossing said:


> Well, of course just because you have a certain amount of money doesn't mean you're going to hell. But my point is that Trump is going to hell, he is obviously not willing to give up everything he owns. I wonder if there is a translation of the bible that says what it actually means.



I'm glad that as a Christian you are happy when you know people are walking the wrong path. /s
I'll match you back with another:

Matthew 7:4 How can you think of saying to your friend, ‘Let me help you get rid of that speck in your eye,’ when you can’t see past the log in your own eye?

A Christian is not someone who belongs to an exclusive club. The fact that you're happy about your self-determined fact goes to show how poor the situation is on either side.


----------



## Haskell (Sep 20, 2017)

LandonCrossing said:


> Well, of course just because you have a certain amount of money doesn't mean you're going to hell. But my point is that Trump is going to hell, he is obviously not willing to give up everything he owns. I wonder if there is a translation of the bible that says what it actually means.



How do you know if he's not willing to give up everything he owns? Like, seriously.

By the way, translations are man-made. Meaning, corrupted.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 20, 2017)

KnoxUK said:


> Wow didn't think there's a thread about American politics on this site XD



Shoulda seen this place bacn in September-December. It was exploding with politics lmao


----------



## oath2order (Sep 20, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> You got the message wrong. Here's what it means:
> 
> - When God says it's time to give up everything you own, you have to give up everything you own. It doesn't mean those who had over $1 million are going to hell for being rich. You just need to show that you are willingly to give up what you own. It doesn't matter how rich you are.
> - The "Eye of a Needle" was actually the name of the gates of one town, according to the Bible. A camel can pass through it, but not with a whole bunch of luggage on it.
> - Never take Biblical messges too literaly, using today's language. Most words and phrased do not mean what they mean now.



Okay and would you like to show us where the Bible says it was the gates of one town? Please share the verse.



xSuperMario64x said:


> Shoulda seen this place bacn in September-December. It was exploding with politics lmao



Yeah it's surprisingly toned down now.


----------



## wizard (Sep 20, 2017)

Raskell said:


> How do you know if he's not willing to give up everything he owns? Like, seriously.
> 
> By the way, translations are man-made. Meaning, corrupted.



If he was willing to he would have already.


----------



## Haskell (Sep 20, 2017)

LandonCrossing said:


> If he was willing to he would have already.



Why would he? Have you given up everything you own?


----------



## wizard (Sep 20, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Why would he? Have you given up everything you own?



I can't because I don't own anything, I'm 13, my mom owns everything I have.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2017)

I came to a realization that although 2016 was an unusually rough year (mostly because of the election), 2017 was even worse when it came to political tensions. It was not just about Trump. The election has divided us so deeply that no matter who we have in office, some activists will get childish and reject the results. They would even try to resist it. We have Antifa beating up people who disagree with them, California is being defiant against the federal government when the issues they are disobeying on are actually serious issues that should be taken at a federal level, and many people on the internet saying bad things about conservatives and white people. Oh, and remember when Trump said that "he will not accept the election results if he loses"? Hillary is doing exactly what Trump is threatening to do. Wanna know why she lost? Because not only she was a corrupt person, but Obama did a terrible job on our country. Not to mention, but all of the abuse liberals have done towards conservatives and other groups of people. But now they are even worse than before.

Ironically, this site sure has calmed down on the political discussions from last year, but it's getting worse everywhere outside Nintendo fansites like TBT.


----------



## Warrior (Sep 20, 2017)

LandonCrossing said:


> I can't because I don't own anything, I'm 13, my mom owns everything I have.




I don't really care about politics but this is a really funny comment. Why would someone give up all their possessions? In terms of helping others, it's easier to do when you yourself have something of value to offer them, but when you give everything away, you are weak, you are a burden who needs to be helped, you may help people for a limited moment in time, but then past that point you are nothing but a burden. 

People need to look after themselves. When you can't do that, you force others to do it for you.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 20, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I came to a realization that although 2016 was an unusually rough year (mostly because of the election), 2017 was even worse when it came to political tensions. It was not just about Trump. The election has divided us so deeply that no matter who we have in office, some activists will get childish and reject the results. They would even try to resist it. We have Antifa beating up people who disagree with them, California is being defiant against the federal government when the issues they are disobeying on are actually serious issues that should be taken at a federal level, and many people on the internet saying bad things about conservatives and white people. Oh, and remember when Trump said that "he will not accept the election results if he loses"? Hillary is doing exactly what Trump is threatening to do. Wanna know why she lost? Because not only she was a corrupt person, but Obama did a terrible job on our country. Not to mention, but all of the abuse liberals have done towards conservatives and other groups of people. But now they are even worse than before.
> 
> Ironically, this site sure has calmed down on the political discussions from last year, but it's getting worse everywhere outside Nintendo fansites like TBT.



Except Hillary has accepted the results. She even wrote a book about why she lost.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2017)

oath2order said:


> Except Hillary has accepted the results. She even wrote a book about why she lost.



But that book shows us that she didn't accept the results. She blamed the electoral college, yet we have it for the sole reason of state sovereignty. Have Trump won the popular vote, but lost the electoral vote, the Democrats wouldn't do anything about getting rid of the electoral college like what they do now.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 20, 2017)

oath2order said:


> Except Hillary has accepted the results. She even wrote a book about why she lost.



no, she blamed other people mostly in that book like james comey .


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 20, 2017)

I will say, Hillary Clinton is considering contesting the results of the 2016 election.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Sep 20, 2017)

Raskell said:


> By the way, translations are man-made. Meaning, corrupted.



By the way, the original bible was man-made ;3
Even if it was a record of the actual word of "God", there'd be no guarantee the authors copied it down without misunderstandings and reinterpretations of their own. 

I don't believe in heaven or hell, but I do think Trump checks off a lot of marks of what constitutes a "bad person" (insincere, petty, vindictive, pompous, intolerant with a severe lack of compassion and disregard for reality)


----------



## oath2order (Sep 20, 2017)

Kirbystarship said:


> no, she blamed other people mostly in that book like james comey .



She blamed other people for her losing. That's her not accepting blame. But it's still her accepting the results.



nintendofan85 said:


> I will say, Hillary Clinton is considering contesting the results of the 2016 election.



No she's not.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 20, 2017)

oath2order said:


> She blamed other people for her losing. That's her not accepting blame. But it's still her accepting the results.
> 
> 
> 
> .



doesn't seem like so imo.


----------



## Haskell (Sep 21, 2017)

oath2order said:


> She blamed other people for her losing. That's her not accepting blame. But it's still her accepting the results.



Russia, James Comey, Trump, Bernie Sanders, sexism, misogyny... etc

She blames everything but herself. Show me when she accepted blame, please.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 21, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Russia, James Comey, Trump, Bernie Sanders, sexism, misogyny... etc
> 
> She blames everything but herself. Show me when she accepted blame, please.





oath2order said:


> She blamed other people for her losing. That's her not accepting blame. But it's still her accepting the results.



There is a massive difference, Raskell, between accepting the results and accepting blame.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 21, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Russia, James Comey, Trump, Bernie Sanders, sexism, misogyny... etc
> 
> She blames everything but herself. Show me when she accepted blame, please.



You gotta be careful with this guy. He's very biased. Although he's not as aggressive as some other members when it comes to arguing, he's blind to the conservative facts regardless of how truthful they are.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 21, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> You gotta be careful with this guy. He's very biased. Although he's not as aggressive as some other members when it comes to arguing, he's blind to the conservative facts regardless of how truthful they are.



She wrote a book blaming other people *for her loss*.

By blaming other people, she accepts the results of the election.


----------



## Haskell (Sep 21, 2017)

oath2order said:


> There is a massive difference, Raskell, between accepting the results and accepting blame.



There is. She's accepted that she didn't become POTUS but she's blaming everyone but herself.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 21, 2017)

Raskell said:


> There is. She's accepted that she didn't become POTUS but she's blaming everyone but herself.



And that I agree with, glad we're on the same page


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 21, 2017)

oath2order said:


> She wrote a book blaming other people *for her loss*.
> 
> By blaming other people, she accepts the results of the election.



What you're saying is the exact opposite of the truth. It's like saying this:

"The best way to put out a fire is using gasoline".


----------



## strawberrigod (Sep 21, 2017)

I think both hillary and trump should have stopped running. I wouldn't consider myself in any one category (liberal or conservative) because honestly I feel like everyone wants the same thing. A competent leader who's looking out for our best interests and the country's best interests. I felt like neither of these candidates did that for me and them running caused so much division between people, families, pretty much everyone. It's like it's either us or them mentality when it should be all of us working together to find solutions/compromises based on both parties ideas WHICH REALLY AREN'T EVEN THAT FAR APART - like I'm just not sure where the disconnect is in communicating. I just wish government worked the way it was suppose to


----------



## Lackadaisy (Sep 21, 2017)

oath2order said:


> She wrote a book blaming other people *for her loss*.
> 
> By blaming other people, she accepts the results of the election.





Alolan_Apples said:


> What you're saying is the exact opposite of the truth. It's like saying this:
> 
> "The best way to put out a fire is using gasoline".



Regardless of your political opinions, oath2order's statement follows sound logic and can't just be waved away with an unconnected metaphor *shrug*

She wouldn't blame others for a loss she doesn't accept. The act of blaming others shows that she accepts the loss (and is sour about it)

It's striking that people are making such a big deal about her potential non-acceptance of defeat when their own candidate announced months in advance he wouldn't accept the results of the election if they weren't in his favor (to the applause of many lol)


----------



## Mink777 (Sep 23, 2017)

Bump

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bump

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Soraru (Sep 23, 2017)

tifachu said:


> I hate Donald Trump so much
> 
> he's so gross
> 
> ...



this is my most favorite post on this thread. love the icing on the cake with the image lololol wanna put it as my sig.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 23, 2017)

Soraru said:


> this is my most favorite post on this thread. love the icing on the cake with the image lololol wanna put it as my sig.



I resized it by 50% in paint and now it's in my sig.


----------



## Soraru (Sep 23, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> many people on the internet saying bad things about conservatives and white people. Not to mention, but all of the abuse liberals have done towards conservatives and other groups of people. But now they are even worse than before.



I've been seeing a lot more of conservative/white republicans becoming a lot more... vocal and lots of actions both on the internet and in real life than in the past 5 years. you know... with the torches and marching, chanting blood and soil, and threatening to shoot and kill (and have shot and murdered) black men women and children (and other poc) on the street. all I see coming from antifas thats a threat is #punchanazi in the face. trend thats been going on.

even before antifas were becoming more well known and mainstream, and in the starting stages of protesting in places such as Ferguson, white supremacists have always say stuff like what trump says. place the blame on both sides, so that white supremacy, and racism would look more just to an outsider's eyes. "they're holding signs. thats a threat. that means its okay so us to come in and shoot rubber bullets and tear gas them."

and the talk on the internet isn't simply "saying bad things about white people" its calling out historical injustice that leads up to how things are the way they are in todays society and what also played a part in trump's election. if you read a article written by a black girl talking about how they've been called the n-word by white classmates or whose father had been stopped, shot and killed by white policemen and talking about how white supremacy is bad, and all you comprehended was "they're talking **** about white people." then thats very conveniently missing the point.

but I understand your point of view, as I do with the rest of the trump supporters/closet white supremacists members. I'm anti-racist, and I'm proud to say I'm anti-racist. because racism is a bad thing. and _for everyone who isn't white, white supremacy is a bad thing. but for everyone, white supremacy is an immoral thing._ and this isn't directed towards anyone, but its just a thought I wonder why do racists have to tiptoe around things to make points against those who fight for anti-racism, and try to make them sound just as evil as racists? 

when anti-racists do protest peacefully, they still get just as much hatred and death threats from white supremacists. you guys were outraged over kapernick and he didn't even punch anyone. but of course the white supremacists don't want to mention that. they want to direct the convo to about how they were "viciously attacked" (punched in the face) by an antifas because they just wanna say the n-word, terrorize poc in peace. while poc get stabbed, killed, murdered, terrorized by white supremacists.

majority of people protesting were peaceful, but all you guys want to do is point out the 2% that rioted. and no, its not the same for white supremacy. because if it were, then trump wouldn't be president. if white supremacy were a minority in this country, trump would not have been president.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> I resized it by 50% in paint and now it's in my sig.


looks wonderful.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 24, 2017)

Soraru said:


> I've been seeing a lot more of conservative/white republicans becoming a lot more... vocal and lots of actions both on the internet and in real life than in the past 5 years. you know... with the torches and marching, chanting blood and soil, and threatening to shoot and kill (and have shot and murdered) black men women and children (and other poc) on the street. all I see coming from antifas thats a threat is #punchanazi in the face. trend thats been going on.
> 
> even before antifas were becoming more well known and mainstream, and in the starting stages of protesting in places such as Ferguson, white supremacists have always say stuff like what trump says. place the blame on both sides, so that white supremacy, and racism would look more just to an outsider's eyes. "they're holding signs. thats a threat. that means its okay so us to come in and shoot rubber bullets and tear gas them."
> 
> ...



The last paragraph sounds like a logical fallacy. Yes, I am against the white supremacist movement, but what you're sounding like is that white supremacy is the main reason why we don't listen to Black Lives Matter or why Trump won. You're making every white Republican look like white supremacists. Even if it weren't for the white supremacists, Trump would've still won. Since Hillary was corrupt, Obama did a poor job on our nation, political correctness gone out of control, and conservatives were being discriminated, we were fed up with this. Trump winning may prevent further action like this, but it doesn't mean the white supremacists will get their pride back. And that Kaepernick thing, the reason why we were angry at him was because he's not acting like he's part of the team. He made American symbols look racist over America's recent racial history (2012 to 2016). I don't have a problem with kneeling over the national anthem, but his reason is ridiculous. He's also denying that the people that got shot by cops were getting in trouble. Whether you're black, white, or whatever, if you get into a fight with a cop, you are proving to everyone that you are a rebel. And that's why these people are getting shot. But instead of actually pointing out that they are looking for trouble, they threw in race as the issue, and made up this "white privilege" nonsense. I find this divisive and ridiculous. This is why I was talking trash about liberals (even when I know that the majority of the left wing is not like this). I wouldn't support the white supremacy as I mentioned on my blog that I would arrest every white nationalist that got involved in the Charlottesville protest, but I don't support BLM or political correctness as I deny the "white privilege" thing.

My question is, if I got a white supremacist, a BLM member, an Antifa member, and a Neo-Nazi all sent to jail for aggressive behavior all at once, how would you view me? I may be more concerned about two of them more because I hear about them more, but I see all of them equally bad.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Sep 24, 2017)

Lets just ban all political threads, they're getting boring, repetitive and tedious now.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 24, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> Lets just ban all political threads, they're getting boring, repetitive and tedious now.



I like them.

They let me see which users to not interact with.


----------



## goro (Sep 24, 2017)

things getting real heated in the animal crossing fandom tonight


----------



## Soraru (Sep 24, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I wouldn't support the white supremacy as I mentioned on my blog that I would arrest every white nationalist that got involved in the Charlottesville protest, but I don't support BLM or political correctness as I deny the "white privilege" thing.
> 
> My question is, if I got a white supremacist, a BLM member, an Antifa member, and a Neo-Nazi all sent to jail for aggressive behavior all at once, how would you view me? I may be more concerned about two of them more because I hear about them more, but I see all of them equally bad.



I never said white supremacy is the only reason but it definitely is the major reason. the reason why a lot of people don't listen to blm is because they listen to the fox and cnn who lie and twist the lenses about blm. calling it "riots" when they protest, refusing the film the 90% who stand peacefully and magnify the 10% who don't.

imma be simple about this. blm is about being anti-racism, and anti-racist cop it just so happens that the people who target black people the most is white people, if a asian cop pulls over and kills an unarmed black man that was unjustified, then yeah blm is still going to protest about that too. trump supporters want to justify their hatred for blm by calling them "anti-cop, or anti-white." 



Alolan_Apples said:


> "He's also denying that the people that got shot by cops were getting in trouble. Whether you're black, white, or whatever, if you get into a fight with a cop, you are proving to everyone that you are a rebel. And that's why these people are getting shot."



kapernick was right about that. the issue isn't poc starting fights with cops, the issue is cops starting fights with poc. who are in no way criminals or have done nothing wrong. everyone who never watched a video says stuff like "well if they just listen to the cop, then they wouldn't get shot." and poc do that in the videos, they're calm and such, problem is the cop is too aggressive and desperately trying to poke them to give them an excuse to draw their gun. and even put their hands on them and hurt them when they're being calm, and the few ones that aren't calm and try to fight, are majorly scared for their life because they know if they get shot and killed, they would be gone, their families would be devastated, and all their murderer gets is a slap on the wrist, donations and support from the kkk, and then paid leave. 

thats why the people protest. and it don't help that trump is announcing to "put the blame on both sides", so that the bully don't look like he's the bully. so that white supremacists from every political party can repeat that to poc's face. or type it for everyone to see, online.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 24, 2017)

@Soraru: Although I still disagree with you, I can totally see your point. However, I do acknowledge America's terrible racial history. There's no denying that racism existed in the past, in both pro-slavery and anti-slavery groups, in the South during Jim Crow, and everyone when it came to handling native americans and immigrants. And it still exists today. But while it still exists now, we also have accusations of racism either when race isn't the issue or when no racial issues are present. People that didn't vote Obama were painted as racists, even to those that can tolerate a president of a different race. People that supported Hermain Cain or Ben Carson were also painted as racists, which absolutely makes no sense. Sometimes, anti-racists can be just as bad as racists. While they are opposing bad things, violence is never acceptable no matter what the case is. And some can go overboard by painting non-racist things as racist.


----------



## LillyofVadness (Sep 24, 2017)

Aaaah, Trump.
You would think a literal orange would care about Global Warming.
Or to at least understand basic science and knows that it's a GOSHDARN REAL THING AHHHHHHHHH.
I remember the day he undid all of Obama's environmental laws, I asked my Geography teacher what he thought of the situation and he just sighed heavily and said 'it's not good for my blood pressure'.
And there's the whole thing with North Korea, and his obvious disrespect for women, other races and disabled people, but those are completely different cans of worms and I could be here for a while if I went into everything I hate about that spray-painted pig.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 24, 2017)

LillyofVadness said:


> Aaaah, Trump.
> You would think a literal orange would care about Global Warming.
> Or to at least understand basic science and knows that it's a GOSHDARN REAL THING AHHHHHHHHH.
> I remember the day he undid all of Obama's environmental laws, I asked my Geography teacher what he thought of the situation and he just sighed heavily and said 'it's not good for my blood pressure'.
> And there's the whole thing with North Korea, and his obvious disrespect for women, other races and disabled people, but those are completely different cans of worms and I could be here for a while if I went into everything I hate about that spray-painted pig.



I don't think Trump cares about the environment, it's more of undoing everything Obama did.


----------



## LillyofVadness (Sep 24, 2017)

oath2order said:


> I don't think Trump cares about the environment, it's more of undoing everything Obama did.



Yeah, I agree. Not that doing so is very clever. It'd be like undoing the ENTIRETY OF AMERICA because you don't like the Founding Fathers. You shouldn't undo something genuinely good and helpful to people just because you don't like the person who did it.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Sep 24, 2017)

Why does he hate everyone except for white men


----------



## Soraru (Sep 24, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> @Soraru: Although I still disagree with you, I can totally see your point. However, I do acknowledge America's terrible racial history. There's no denying that racism existed in the past, in both pro-slavery and anti-slavery groups, in the South during Jim Crow, and everyone when it came to handling native americans and immigrants. And it still exists today. But while it still exists now, we also have accusations of racism either when race isn't the issue or when no racial issues are present. People that didn't vote Obama were painted as racists, even to those that can tolerate a president of a different race. People that supported Hermain Cain or Ben Carson were also painted as racists, which absolutely makes no sense. Sometimes, anti-racists can be just as bad as racists. While they are opposing bad things, violence is never acceptable no matter what the case is. And some can go overboard by painting non-racist things as racist.



I don't see what is there to disagree about people crying injustice over what injustices happen but we will just agree to disagree. and I only ever heard that sentence "anti-racists are as bad as racists, come from racists. but I can say the reason why anti-racists are NOT as bad as racists is because they're violent to protect minorities from the racists who are violent for the purpose of hurting minorities.
everyones always cheering for the superhero who beats up evil villains since they were kids. principle is the same. 

even if anti-racists were to do something peacefully like kneel during a national anthem, like I said before, they still get demeaned by racists for not protesting the way racists want us to protest. which their preferred way is to not protest at all, because it raises awareness. even if protesting was peaceful and simple such as holding up a sign that says "stop shooting us.", racists will try to give any excuse as to why its bad, such as "disrespecting veterans" or "being unamerican" and all that. no one wants to bother to remember that MLK was arrested and slandered on white media when he was leading protests, and he is well known for peaceful protesting. same thing happening with BLM.

and if there is one thing I agree with you on, there are very few people out there who didn't vote for Obama, and not because he was black, because they simply didn't agree with his policies. but you cannot use one of those few to excuse the rest who are racist. I can say watching anti-obamas riots, all I can think of how no other children of any white president never had to watch some white man tie a life-size doll of their black father to a cross and burn it to mimic lynching.

and I think the reason why somethings may come off as "not a place where race was an issue." for some people, is because said people have no experience in what its like to be racially targeted, therefore have no sensitivity or intuition on issues that actually are about race, but others who don't know what thats like make it to not be about race.

but like I said earlier, I don't expect non-poc to understand anything of what I'm saying, much less to agree. so lets just agree to disagree.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 26, 2017)

http://thehill.com/policy/healthcare/352503-senate-wont-vote-on-obamacare-repeal-bill

Look who still can't repeal Obamacare! Sad!


----------



## Haskell (Sep 26, 2017)

oath2order said:


> http://thehill.com/policy/healthcare/352503-senate-wont-vote-on-obamacare-repeal-bill
> 
> Look who still can't repeal Obamacare! Sad!



Your signature... I do not take the fact that you don't like our president into much negative thought. In fact, I like hearing your opinion. Although I disagree with most of it.

What I don't like is how you are overgeneralizing. A significant amount of people that voted for Obama, voted for Trump. In your logic, is every person that voted for Trump a Trump supporter, are you talking about the alt-right like David Duke, or someone like me?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 26, 2017)

oath2order said:


> http://thehill.com/policy/healthcare/352503-senate-wont-vote-on-obamacare-repeal-bill
> 
> Look who still can't repeal Obamacare! Sad!



I decided to not count on it being repealed until 2019.


----------



## Haskell (Sep 26, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I decided to not count on it being repealed until 2019.



I don't think repeal and replace will ever end. Senate re-elections in 2018 will help it though.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 26, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I don't think repeal and replace will ever end. Senate re-elections in 2018 will help it though.



The Republicans admitted that they are giving up for good, thus disappointing everyone that voted for them. The Democrats may win this battle, but they must watch as doctors and hospitals reject patients on Obamacare. They aren't doing this to be mean. The problem is that those insurers don't pay enough, and it's highly illegal to charge more for a patient on a government-funded insurance. So they don't accept them. Now imagine if some of these patients had cancer, yet the insurance doesn't want to pay for them. Of course, it can cost us so much that we may face a dire recession. I know it sucks to not have insurance, but you'll be even angrier if you were rejected because of your insurance plan than you would if you had no insurance.

Also, please stay away from TBT's Discord Server. You can actually get mocked for supporting Obamacare repeal. That's what happened to me.


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 26, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> The Republicans admitted that they are giving up for good, thus disappointing everyone that voted for them. The Democrats may win this battle, but they must watch as doctors and hospitals reject patients on Obamacare. They aren't doing this to be mean. The problem is that those insurers don't pay enough, and it's highly illegal to charge more for a patient on a government-funded insurance. So they don't accept them. Now imagine if some of these patients had cancer, yet the insurance doesn't want to pay for them. Of course, it can cost us so much that we may face a dire recession. I know it sucks to not have insurance, but you'll be even angrier if you were rejected because of your insurance plan than you would if you had no insurance.
> 
> Also, please stay away from TBT's Discord Server. You can actually get mocked for supporting Obamacare repeal. That's what happened to me.



do you have experience with working in hospitals, or how insurance actually applies in a medical setting?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 26, 2017)

toadsworthy said:


> do you have experience with working in hospitals, or how insurance actually applies in a medical setting?



No, but I know about this from doctors.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 26, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Also, please stay away from TBT's Discord Server. You can actually get mocked for supporting Obamacare repeal. That's what happened to me.



I mean when you continually bring up politics it's bound to happen but w/e


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 26, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> No, but I know about this from doctors.



Doctors and Hospitals don't reject people on medicare/medicaid (I'm guessing what you mean by obamacare) I've come across many patients on medicare and medicaid with cancer currently receiving treatment. Hospitals don't reject people in general.... they especially don't charge more to people who are on medicare/medicaid. Some genetic testing companies (not associated with hospitals but a good example I'd like to point out) eat the cost of testing for people under the poverty line enough to qualify for medicare/medicaid. I see all types of insurance plans come through the hospital, and most doctors/nurses are willing to work with what they got. Its only when people don't have health insurance is when their hands are tied. The medical system and people in it, work extremely hard for their patients no matter what background, its the insurance companies that make life extremely hard for patients, but those with any plan in general have a much better outlook than those without when it comes to something like a cancer diagnosis.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 26, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> The Republicans admitted that they are giving up for good, thus disappointing everyone that voted for them.



Wait wait wait, they're giving up for good?

Seriously? Weird.

I do recall someone, I don't think it was a leading Republican, saying that the Dems won this battle but not the war.


----------



## WordKnight (Sep 26, 2017)

I dislike the color orange...much less a orange man


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 26, 2017)

toadsworthy said:


> Doctors and Hospitals don't reject people on medicare/medicaid (I'm guessing what you mean by obamacare) I've come across many patients on medicare and medicaid with cancer currently receiving treatment. Hospitals don't reject people in general.... they especially don't charge more to people who are on medicare/medicaid. Some genetic testing companies (not associated with hospitals but a good example I'd like to point out) eat the cost of testing for people under the poverty line enough to qualify for medicare/medicaid. I see all types of insurance plans come through the hospital, and most doctors/nurses are willing to work with what they got. Its only when people don't have health insurance is when their hands are tied. The medical system and people in it, work extremely hard for their patients no matter what background, its the insurance companies that make life extremely hard for patients, but those with any plan in general have a much better outlook than those without when it comes to something like a cancer diagnosis.



I meant Obamacare insurers, not medicare or medicaid. But there only some that will accept medicare or medicaid. But some doctors can only go so far on those plans.

As much as I want Obamacare to be gone, I believe we are way better off under Obamacare than universal healthcare, and Romneycare is even better.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 27, 2017)

The senate has cancelled their vote. Now if they want to vote on repealing the measure, they cannot do it without the Democrats filibustering the bill. However, they can pass without filibuster if they go nuclear like they did when trying to appoint Neil Gorsuch. This may be a bad idea, but we have been so divided that we cannot compromise on anything like that anymore. Just letting you know, some decisions like this (such as repealing the 22nd Amendment, eliminating the electoral college, end partisan gerrymandering etc.) are a double-edged sword. It may benefit the party in power, but once they lose control, it's gonna hurt them. However, there's a reason to stick to one side of decisions like this. For going nuclear, it may be a bad idea, but in a time of deep partisanship, it's nearly impossible to compromise. So either we stick to simple majority vote, or deal with more obstructionism until the next election.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 27, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> The senate has cancelled their vote. Now if they want to vote on repealing the measure, they cannot do it without the Democrats filibustering the bill. However, they can pass without filibuster if they go nuclear like they did when trying to appoint Neil Gorsuch. This may be a bad idea, but we have been so divided that we cannot compromise on anything like that anymore. Just letting you know, some decisions like this (such as repealing the 22nd Amendment, eliminating the electoral college, end partisan gerrymandering etc.) are a double-edged sword. It may benefit the party in power, but once they lose control, it's gonna hurt them. However, there's a reason to stick to one side of decisions like this. For going nuclear, it may be a bad idea, but in a time of deep partisanship, it's nearly impossible to compromise. So either we stick to simple majority vote, or deal with more obstructionism until the next election.



McConnell is not going to nuke the filibuster over the Obamacare repeal. The 2018 Senate map favors Republicans, and he'll probably just wait it out.

They'll nuke the filibuster over tax reform. That's what the donors want, and that's what the Republicans will pull all the stops out to pass.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 27, 2017)

oath2order said:


> McConnell is not going to nuke the filibuster over the Obamacare repeal. The 2018 Senate map favors Republicans, and he'll probably just wait it out.
> 
> They'll nuke the filibuster over tax reform. That's what the donors want, and that's what the Republicans will pull all the stops out to pass.



Yeah, I don’t think they can do the same for Obamacare like they did for Neil Gorsuch’s confirmation.

By the way, what did you think of the Nuclear Option on the Gorsuch thing? Was it a terrible, horrible, no good, very bad idea?


----------



## Haskell (Sep 28, 2017)

Trump nominating Neil Gorsuch (a responsible & respectable man) is not an accomplishment. If Hillary won the electoral college and became POTUS, her nominating someone wouldn't be an accomplishment either.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 28, 2017)

Im not allowed to talk about Neil Gorsuch the man occupying Merrick Garland's seat


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 28, 2017)

oath2order said:


> Im not allowed to talk about Neil Gorsuch the man occupying Merrick Garland's seat



Why is that? Is this something Jake or Oblivia told you not to do, or what else?


----------



## oath2order (Sep 28, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Why is that? Is this something Jake or Oblivia told you not to do, or what else?



In a sense. Im not allowed to swear, you see


----------



## Haskell (Sep 28, 2017)

oath2order said:


> Im not allowed to talk about Neil Gorsuch the man occupying Merrick Garland's seat



Hm. What makes you say that Neil Gorsuch is occupying Merrick Garland's seat?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 28, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Hm. What makes you say that Neil Gorsuch is occupying Merrick Garland's seat?



He's referring to how obstructionist the Republicans were in Congress during Barack Obama's presidency.
The Republicans always said they wanted to wait until a new president took office, but I just wonder what would've happened had that person been Hillary Clinton.


----------



## Haskell (Sep 28, 2017)

nintendofan85 said:


> but I just wonder what would've happened had that person been Hillary Clinton.



Nothing that hasn't happened.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 28, 2017)

nintendofan85 said:


> He's referring to how obstructionist the Republicans were in Congress during Barack Obama's presidency.
> The Republicans always said they wanted to wait until a new president took office, but I just wonder what would've happened had that person been Hillary Clinton.



Yeah, they were pretty obstructionist. First, they used the filibuster to prevent any of Obama's liberal justices, but when Neil Gorsuch got filibustered, they used the nuclear option to get him in. If I were a liberal, I would be angered deeply by this decision. The Republicans in the Senate clearly used double standards to keep that position conservative. But on the flip-side, it was reasonable to do so. Whatever they were trying to protect was Scalia's position, which was conservative. What Obama was trying to do was to flip that seat liberal. This was what the Republicans didn't want. Had it been Ginsburg or Breyer that died under Obama, they wouldn't use filibuster to block his picks. As for that nuclear option, the Democrats didn't want Gorsuch in, even if it was a conservative replacement to a conservative. I felt that this was fair because it's to keep the court in balance. Though a truly balanced Supreme Court would have one liberal-locked justice, one conservative-locked justice, one very liberal justice, one very conservative justice, one normally liberal justice, one normally conservative justice, one slightly liberal justice, one slightly conservative justice, and a moderate chief justice that is not leaning to either side. In addition, I mentioned the failure to compromise several times. Either we get along, or just stick to simple majority on the decisions.

I also agree with the conservatives on their handling of Garland because in times past, when a Supreme Court justice dies in an election year, they had to wait until the next president takes office to pick or confirm a justice. But Obama here was overly progressive. While Trump was a worse person morally, Obama did a terrible job on stuff like this. He ignored the separation of powers and the rights to states to get his actions done. Not only I disagree with his politics or political actions, but the way he tried to accomplish them is bad for the constitution. But I also believe that he's not the worst executive leader in the 2010's decade on the Democratic Party. Just the worst president.

To sum this up, I do feel fair that we should have a conservative replace a conservative, or a liberal replace a liberal, but the way the Republicans handled Garland and Gorsuch was not fair.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 28, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Yeah, they were pretty obstructionist. First, they used the filibuster to prevent any of Obama's liberal justices, but when Neil Gorsuch got filibustered, they used the nuclear option to get him in. If I were a liberal, I would be angered deeply by this decision. The Republicans in the Senate clearly used double standards to keep that positiom conservative. But on the flip-side, it was reasonable to do so. Whatever they were trying to protect was Scalia's position, which was conservative. What Obama was trying to do was to flip that seat liberal. This was what the Republicans didn't want. Had it been Ginsburg or Breyer that died under Obama, they wouldn't use filibuster to block his picks. As for that nuclear option, the Democrats didn't want Gorsuch in, even if it was a conservative replacement to a conservative. I felt that this was fair because it's to keep the court in balance. Though a truly balanced Supreme Court would have one liberal-locked justice, one conservative-locked justice, one very liberal justice, one very conservative justice, one normally liberal justice, one normally conservative justice, one slightly liberal justice, one slightly conservative justice, and a moderate chief justice that is not leaning to either side. In addition, I mentioned the failure to compromise several times. Either we get along, or just stick to simple majority on the decisions.
> 
> To sum this up, I do feel fair that we should have a conservative replace a conservative, or a liberal replace a liberal, but the way the Republicans handled Garland and Gorsuch was not fair.



Still, it makes you wonder how the Republicans in Congress would've acted had Hillary won.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 28, 2017)

nintendofan85 said:


> Still, it makes you wonder how the Republicans in Congress would've acted had Hillary won.


I think if Hillary won and GOP still control the senate they would prob block any SCOTUS pick Hillary would pick. I think Ted Cruz was thinking about it.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 28, 2017)

Kirbystarship said:


> I think if Hillary won and GOP still control the senate they would prob block any SCOTUS pick Hillary would pick. I think Ted Cruz was thinking about it.



Plus, even a narrow Democratic majority could've still made it difficult (i.e., 2013 government shutdown).


----------



## oath2order (Sep 28, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Yeah, they were pretty obstructionist. First, they used the filibuster to prevent any of Obama's liberal justices, but when Neil Gorsuch got filibustered, they used the nuclear option to get him in. If I were a liberal, I would be angered deeply by this decision. The Republicans in the Senate clearly used double standards to keep that position conservative. But on the flip-side, it was reasonable to do so. Whatever they were trying to protect was Scalia's position, which was conservative. What Obama was trying to do was to flip that seat liberal. This was what the Republicans didn't want. Had it been Ginsburg or Breyer that died under Obama, they wouldn't use filibuster to block his picks. As for that nuclear option, the Democrats didn't want Gorsuch in, even if it was a conservative replacement to a conservative. I felt that this was fair because it's to keep the court in balance. Though a truly balanced Supreme Court would have one liberal-locked justice, one conservative-locked justice, one very liberal justice, one very conservative justice, one normally liberal justice, one normally conservative justice, one slightly liberal justice, one slightly conservative justice, and a moderate chief justice that is not leaning to either side. In addition, I mentioned the failure to compromise several times. Either we get along, or just stick to simple majority on the decisions.
> 
> I also agree with the conservatives on their handling of Garland because in times past, when a Supreme Court justice dies in an election year, they had to wait until the next president takes office to pick or confirm a justice. But Obama here was overly progressive. While Trump was a worse person morally, Obama did a terrible job on stuff like this. He ignored the separation of powers and the rights to states to get his actions done. Not only I disagree with his politics or political actions, but the way he tried to accomplish them is bad for the constitution. But I also believe that he's not the worst executive leader in the 2010's decade on the Democratic Party. Just the worst president.
> 
> To sum this up, I do feel fair that we should have a conservative replace a conservative, or a liberal replace a liberal, but the way the Republicans handled Garland and Gorsuch was not fair.



to be fair the republicans were justified in nuclear optioning Gorsuch. Dems already did that for their justices


----------

